# WWE '13 might be coming to PC



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2012)

Usually THQ sticks to consoles, when it comes to WWE franchise. But in the recent press release, a snippet caught the eye of many which states that the annual WWE game, will be out for PC.

Take a look at it, 

*captainstarball.com/sites/captainstarball.com/files/writers/7554/wwe13rumor.JPG


Read the complete press release, here


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 20, 2012)

Thums up if its true!


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

Good news for us if it comes true.  last wwe i played was on ps2 , Long ago..... This one should have much improvements of controls and graphics.


----------



## mitraark (May 20, 2012)

Aaarrrrr ... i mean Yay !


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 20, 2012)

Here Comes The Pain was best among the series.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Wow many games are now coming to PC. Good news for PC gamers like us.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Wow many games are now coming to PC. Good news for PC gamers like us.



Hallelujah!


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Here Comes The Pain was best among the series.



I agree and i still play it. Brock lesnar is the real guy in this game. Has some amazing grappling moves.

*@ Vamsi*

Great find buddy. Controller is a must for these kind of games.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

Yeah and thats why I have 2 controllers ready.


----------



## Alok (May 23, 2012)

Playing with friends is real fun.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> I agree and i still play it. Brock lesnar is the real guy in this game. Has some amazing grappling moves.



Totally agreed! He was the face of WWE back then.



Kola2842 said:


> Playing with friends is real fun.



Oh yeah! I miss my college buddies. (Shouting , Quarreling in 6-Man Tag Matches)


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

Playing with AI is nothing. I don't even install these type of games if I don't have someone to plao with.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Playing with AI is nothing. I don't even install these type of games if I don't have someone to plao with.



Yup absolutely true buddy. AI is very easy and predictable even at the hardest difficulty. Real challenge is against a worthy human opponent who can be unpredictable most of the time.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

The best part about MP in a single room is shouting the hell out of game.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2012)

want this NOW 

finallllly


----------



## d3p (May 23, 2012)

Problem with WWE Games is "I don't the like the graphics at all. None of the superstars really look near to reality"

If we take Fifa or PES as an example. The Gameplay, Stadiums, Players & experience is just amazing. 

Hope THQ don't screw the PC part like previous.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

Last game that came for PC had crappy gfx but the console WWE games does looks nice. If they look like that then I am OK with that.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 24, 2012)

*I am... the King of the Wooorld! And each one of you...is a JACKASS!*

Just quoting Chris Jericho guys  , I miss the good ol days of WWE. I hope this WWE game will be good . The last game on PC was WWF Raw , and it had a really old roster even for it's time.


Useless info (read if you've got nothing better to do) : The line I quoted was when the WWE went on a tour to the UK. Here's what happened after Chris Jericho entered the ring.

Jericho : Look at all these people!
The Crowd : *applause and Cheers*
Jericho : I am...the King of the World!
The Crowd : *More cheers*
Jericho : And each one of you , is a JACKASS!
The Crowd : *Boos beyond all recognition*

Me : *ROFLMAO*


----------



## Lord073 (May 24, 2012)

Great news!!! Well, hope it's true...BTW they should consider bringing UFC to PC too...


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 21, 2012)

So it was a fake news then..:what:


----------



## abhidev (Sep 21, 2012)

In terms of realism...i think Fight night is the best....bust sadly its not there for pc


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

So its not coming to PC ??


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 22, 2012)

Is it coming to pc platform any time soon?


----------

